# Does anyone know why Cassell isnt playing against the Nets?



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I heard nothing of an unjury or suspension. Whats up?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LINK


The link says ankle tendinitis.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> LINK
> 
> 
> The link says ankle tendinitis.



Yeah, it was a game time decision. I watched the pregame, and they said he was going to start. Then right before tip, they annouced Hudson would be and he wouldn't be playing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

He didn't dress, so I assume they knew about it well in ahead, they just didn't announce it.

Regardless 32-32 at the half, it's some ugly basketball.

-Petey


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

His family from the planet Zepod in the Zyunas galaxy swooped down in their spaceship and beamed him up and took him home. After his first All-Star appearance, they figured he was good to go.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The Net's 14 game winning streak and Lawrence's 13 game winning streak, comes to an end. 
Sam Cassell isn't even playing and the Nets still lose? That is so ironic.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

troy hudson is an excellent backup, not surprised that he was able to fill in shooting 50% and getting 29. im glad to see that this 14 game streak just got snapped like a 30 year old rubber band


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Mattsanity*!
> The Net's 14 game winning streak and Lawrence's 13 game winning streak, comes to an end.
> Sam Cassell isn't even playing and the Nets still lose? That is so ironic.


The Nets got a couple of wins against teams with injured players during the winning streak but you say that as if Troy Hudson can't play pg. Everyone knows the Nets aren't as good as the big 5 in the West. Bitter that Alvin Williams couldn't lead the Raptors to victory and end the winning streak a week ago?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The Net's 14 game winning streak and Lawrence's 13 game winning streak, comes to an end.
> Sam Cassell isn't even playing and the Nets still lose? That is so ironic.


Hudson is no slouch, he stepped up pretty big, but a lose is a lose.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Sam Cassell isn't even playing and the Nets still lose? That is so ironic.


Please explain the irony. This should be a good one.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> Please explain the irony. This should be a good one.


:laugh:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I hate sticking up for NJ but they hung in this game till the last few minutes.

YES, Sam didn't play and YES Latrell Sprewell picked today to have his worst game of the year but Wally played, and Hudson had a great scoring game.
Kevin Garnett did what he did all of last year. He carried the team to victory. (more to winning then stats)
NJ is lucky that Sam was hurt and Latrell didn't play well or this thing would have been a real blowout but then again Kidd had a horrible shooting night and only 7 assists. He is human


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> Please explain the irony. This should be a good one.


You wanna start huh? 

If Cassell was playing, there would of been a greater chance of the Nets losing tonight, very badly. So there was a very slim chance of the Nets losing tonight since Cassell was injured, and the Nets lost badly. That is ironic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You wanna start huh?
> ...


Troy Hudson was a starter last year, did well, did better in the playoffs he is no slouch. We lost and yes could had lost worse with Cassell. 

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You wanna start huh?
> ...


Its not like they had some bum coming off the bench in place of cassell. Its Troy Hudson, who could be a starting point guard on many teams in this league. If it was like "Cassell, Spree, KG, Hudson, Kandi and Wally didn't play and the nets lost, thats ironic", then MAYBE it would be ironic. Not just sam being out...its not like him being out makes them a bad team.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Troy Hudson was a starter last year, did well, did better in the playoffs he is no slouch. We lost and yes could had lost worse with Cassell.
> ...


exactly, hudson was golden last year in the playoffs against the lakers, its just a shame that for the most part half of their starting lineup didnt show up to play postseason basketball.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I hate to say it, but the Kandi man was awesome tonight. 

Come to think, I don't really hate saying it...not at all!

:rotf:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Not a big deal, but Cassell was a Net a few years back.

NJ didn't do so well. They were up by 8 early, and lost big especially by recent standards. Just too much Hudson and Minnesota? Hudson and Garnett kept them in it early, scoring tthe first 12.

But it wasn't that bad. Not much you can do when you're facing a good team and they break away and make a big run in the 4th, leaving little time ot answer. That's a good time to get a lead.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Hudson is no slouch, he stepped up pretty big, but a lose is a lose.
> ...


Ya, he and Wally played great. That Wolves team seemed just like the Wolves from last year. Without Sam, we are pretty much the same team, or at least for one game we were. Spree sucked, but he had to play PG when Hudson was on the bench, but still, he only had 3 points, and that was late in the 4th. Hudson was just unbeleivable, that was a great game by both teams.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I hate to say it, but the Kandi man was awesome tonight.
> 
> Come to think, I don't really hate saying it...not at all!
> ...


He was far from awesome, if you call that awesome, I hope be brings that next we meet. Perhaps in the playoffs.

-Petey


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

He didn't score a lot of points, but he cleaned up the glass and altered a ton of shots. Compared to how he was playing early in the season, he's a totally new player. A ton more aggressiveness and fire. He is a huge upgrade over Ervin, but maybe that's more obvious to somebody who watches every Wolves game...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> He didn't score a lot of points, but he cleaned up the glass and altered a ton of shots. Compared to how he was playing early in the season, he's a totally new player. A ton more aggressiveness and fire. He is a huge upgrade over Ervin, but maybe that's more obvious to somebody who watches every Wolves game...


Although he may have done more then he has in past games, that doesn't make his performance awesome. That's like saying a 7th or 8th man scoring 5-6 points above his average is awesome.

-Petey


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I think that most people on these boards think Kandi is completely worthless and a total stiff. And some of us wolves fans are happy to see him performing well so soon after coming back from injury. He played decent defense against Duncan on sunday. He is by no means awesome, but to get quality minutes out of him is good to see.
Let's just hope he keeps it up, and improves daily.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I thought Olowakandi affected the game just as much as Garnett last night. The Nets didn't get anything done inside, and it was because of Olo's presence. He also did an oustanding job on Duncan on Sunday. 

He's playing EXACTLY the way the Wolves need their center to play, and if he can keep it up, is absolutely on another level compared to what Rasho brings.


----------

